# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  επιδιορθωση ηχειων απο phillips fw c780

## panabesk

μου εδωσε ενας φιλος το ραδιο της philips fw c780 μαζι με τα δυο του ηχεια ( μπορει να το δει καποιος ευκολα με αναζητηση στο google ). δεν εχω καθολου ηχοσυστημα , και το συγκεκριμενο μου αρεσε αρκετα , ομως τα ηχεια δεν ειναι σε τοσο καλη κατασταση . δλδ η μπλε μεμβρανη ( ; )που εχουν ειναι σκισμενη , με αποτελεσμα να κανει εναν καπως ενοχλητικο θορυβο . Ξερει καποιος αν θα μπορουσα να φτιαξω ενα κουτι ωστε να τα βαλω , και πως ( αν ναι , θα με βοηθουσε ενα σχεδιο , μια εικονα ) ; ειμαι λιγο ασχετος . το κουτι στα ηχεια αυτα ανοιγουν ή θα πρεπει να το σπασω με καποιον τροπο ;  ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων για τον χρονο και την βοηθεια σας

----------


## BESTCHRISS

λογικα ανοιγουν απο μπροστα αφου εχουν βιδες 
θα βγαλεις τα μεγαφωνα και θα παρεις τα αντιστοιχα στις ιδιες ιντσες,ιδια ohm και ιδια ισχυ

----------


## BESTCHRISS

αν θελεις εχει και κιτ επισκευης
http://cgi.ebay.com/PRO-GRADE-6-SPEA...item230ee96d42

----------


## panabesk

τα μεγαφωνα δουλευουν , δεν ειναι σκισμενα . αν δεις φωτο στο google , εχουν μια μπλε μεμβρανη πανω απο το ηχειο , αυτη εχει σκιστει ( δεν εχει τπτ απο μεσα , ισως να ειναι απλα για να φαινεται η ταλαντωση που κανει το ηχειο )

----------


## BESTCHRISS

μαλλον φιλε δεν διαβαζεις αυτα που γραφεις
*δλδ η μπλε μεμβρανη ( ; )που εχουν ειναι σκισμενη*

----------


## panabesk

δεν μιλαω για το ηχειο , αλλα για το κουτι το οποιο εχει και το ηχειο . πανω απο το ηχειο υπαρχει αυτη η μπλε μεμβρανη , νομιζω οτι αν κοιταξεις το google για fw c780 θα καταλαβεις τι εννοω , ισως να μην μπορω να το εξηγησω σωστα

----------


## PCMan

Τί είναι αυτό το μπλε?? Μεγάφωνο?? Πρωτη φορά βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο...
Δεν νομίζω να βρεις ανταλλακτικό... Εκτός αν πας σε καναν αντιπρόσωπο και το πληρώσεις χρυσάφι...

----------


## panabesk

> Τί είναι αυτό το μπλε?? Μεγάφωνο?? Πρωτη φορά βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο...
> Δεν νομίζω να βρεις ανταλλακτικό... Εκτός αν πας σε καναν αντιπρόσωπο και το πληρώσεις χρυσάφι...


αυτο το μπλε δεν εχει τπτ απο μεσα , γι αυτο λεω μηπως μπορω να βαλω το ηχειο και το tweter που εχει σε καποιο αλλο κουτι ( το οποιο ισως να κατασκευασω μονος μου ) ;

----------


## minusplus

H μπλε μεμβράνη είναι το λεγόμενο woox. Δηλ για εκτόνωση του συμπιεσμένου αέρα όταν δεν υπάρχει τρύπα. Παραθέτω απο το site της Phillips

<<Η τεχνολογία wOOx αποτελεί μια επαναστατική ιδέα ηχείων, η οποία σας δίνει τη δυνατότητα να ακούτε και να αισθάνεστε εξαιρετικά βαθιά μπάσα σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό από οποιοδήποτε άλλο ηχοσύστημα. Οι ειδικοί οδηγοί ηχείων συνεργάζονται άψογα με τον ακτινοβολητή μπάσων wOOx, ενώ ο ακριβής συντονισμός του κύριου οδηγού και του τουίτερ παρέχει ομαλή μετάβαση από τις χαμηλές στις υψηλές συχνότητες. Η διπλή ανάρτηση και η πλήρως συμμετρική κατασκευή τους παρέχουν χαμηλή και ακριβή βάση χωρίς αισθητή παραμόρφωση. Η τεχνολογία wOOx παράγει πλούσια και δυναμικά μπάσα, καθώς χρησιμοποιεί όλο το χώρο του πλαισίου του ηχείου με αποτέλεσμα να μεγεθύνει ουσιαστικά τη μουσική ισχύ.>>

----------


## panabesk

δλδ δεν μπορω να φτιαξω κατι μετα αυτα τα δυο ;

----------


## Danza

Θα πάρεις ένα κομμάτι σαμπρέλα απο τον οποιονδήποτε ποδηλατά...
Λίγη βενζινόκολλα και θα κάνεις μπάλωμα απο μέσα και το πρόβλημά σου λύθηκε  :Smile: 

Δοκιμασμένο!

----------


## panabesk

πες μου οτι δεν κανεις πλακα

----------


## Danza

Φυσικά και όχι.... Απλά φρόντισε να είναι κάπως λεπτή η σαμπρέλα μην είναι χοντροκομμένη αυτοκινήτου, με πιάνεις φαντάζομαι!

Το χω κάνει και σε 12" Subwoofer και σε 8" midbass κλπ

----------


## panabesk

μην μου βαζεις ιδεες ...

----------


## Danza

Και με κόστος ενα ταλιράκι..... Δεν συμφέρει? Και σου μένει και για άλλο μπάλωμα όπου χρειαστείς!

----------

